

What three women learned launching on a college campus - nbryla
http://www.ansa.com/lessons.html

======
osmala
What a laugh I got when I read their description of what their business is
compared to what their brand name is.

[http://translate.google.com/#fi/en/ansa](http://translate.google.com/#fi/en/ansa)

~~~
priley
Ha. But it does mean "loop" or handle in Latin, and a bridge in chemistry. Now
I know a new word in Finnish. :)

[http://translate.google.com/#la/en/ansa](http://translate.google.com/#la/en/ansa)

------
jacalata
A shame they don't say what the app is anywhere in the article. Sounds like
snap chat?

~~~
nbryla
Ansa is a secure messaging app that lets you communicate without leaving a
record behind. We let you decide how long your conversations exist by giving
you options to chat off the record, send self-destructing media, and take back
the messages you change your mind about.

------
jaragones
I really like this sentence: "Let your users point you in the right
direction". They are the ones who can help to improve our products, feedback
is the clue! :)

------
pommemanzana
This is really positive. It's nice to see a real-world example of women in
tech without having Sheryl Sandberg leaning all over it.

------
dvidsilva
thanks for sharing, we all go through similar things when starting up and
learning from others help a lot.

